# I think i'm losing my only friend?



## XenoDoublade23 (May 12, 2016)

Hi, this is my first thread here on SAS  So, I have this female friend that I'll call A and i've been friends with A for about 5-6 years. We've been very close, have the same opinions, interests, joke about the same things etc. But recently, i've noticed that A has changed this year and i feel like we're drifting apart. It started when A came out as being a part of the LGBT community to which i reacted positively. I didn't mind and still treated A the same but soon after, i saw A's personality changed a lot. My friend laughs less at my jokes (even though i admit they can immature) and she's become ao politically correct and offended by some of my jokes.

Around March was A's birthday and she invited me to go bowling with her so I said yes and we went. We went back to her house for her party with her family. She invited but she just stayed away from the party and ignored me throughout the party because she was ignoring her gran so i just felt awkward just sitting there amongst people i hadn't met before. After A's birthday, we were drifting apart more. I would send her messages on this Pokemon Social Media website but she never responds now when i really want to talk to her. 

Then a couple of weeks ago, she met another friend who was also a part of the LGBT community as well. So, i felt nothing of it, i thought it was great she could share her feelings with someone who understands. But recently, she's becoming more attached to her new friend and she's been spending more and more time with her. Like i said, she never responds my messages and when i hangout with her and her new friend, she never says hi to me or doesn't talk to me much so i just feel extremely awkward. I feel like a third wheel because she seems so happy around her new friend and this friend feels superior in terms of companionship and gives more support than i could. Also, there seems like there is a lack of trust from her because last week, she came out to the school as being LGBT but she didn't tell me at all while she did tell her new friend do idk.

Anyway, back to her new friend. She's nice but she's spending more time with her outside of school. When i hang out with A, her new friend just interupts when i find something ti say and when i say goodbye to her, she just ignores me. I just feel like im losing the only person i can trust and can talk about my interests with, so i have no idea what to do. Should i confront her or should i just ignore her and see if she reacts and cares?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

So you feel like her new friends are taking your place? I would talk to her though, let her know how you feel. You seem like you're trying to be a good friend but sometimes people just move on. But yeah talking to her is what I would do.


----------



## aragog (Apr 22, 2016)

New things are happening in her life and that's probably why she's changing so much - unfortunately that might include her friend circle. Like @Kevin001 said, you could try talking to her. Not in a confrontational manner, but just like you described everything here, you could mention the same to her and try to tell her how you felt about it all. And ask her whether anything is the matter. If talking can help you work things out, it'll be great. If she pushes you away or yells at you, remember that she is changing and moving on, and as hard as it may be you should try not to take it personally. It's tough luck for you if she's your only friend. But people do change with time, and your next challenge would be to find another friend you can connect with.


----------

